# Has anybody actually struck somebody with a cane?



## PeteCress (Oct 1, 2016)

As in real-life self-defense...

If so,


How did it work out physically for the strikee?
How did it work out legally for the striker?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't and hope I never do. Be very sure the law is on your side if you do. I think it would be treated as a deadly weapon so the standard rules of self defense would apply.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've come close a couple of times. Once when a couple of stray dogs were bothering my gf's old horse, Raisin'. Another time, same horse but it was coyotes.


----------

